#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Phitsanulok - La Paloma Hotel

## dirtydog

Welcome to La Paloma Hotel

*Phitsanulok*

The La Paloma Hotel is a modern 7 storey hotel complete with under cover parking for 300 cars.

The Hotel is conveniently located in the heart of the city , 10 minutes from the Airport, and 5 minutes to the Railway Station.

  249 luxurious guest rooms

  Fully equipped convention hall and conference facilities

  Easy access to shopping : Night bazaar, Pratumtong shopping area , and tourist attractions

  Restaurant serves a variety of international and Thai cuisine

  Swimming pool, fully equipped fitness centre , Thai traditional massage , and a snooker club 

Facilities & Services

The La Paloma Hotel offers the following facilities and services:

  Courtesy transportation from and to the airport, bus terminal and railway station

  Business centre ( fax, Internet and e-mail facilities )

  Swimming pool

  Snooker club

  Thai traditional massage

  Fitness centre

  Laundry service

  Mailing service

  24 hours security

  Safety deposit box available at front desk

  Travel information service

  Money exchange

  All major credit cards are accepted.

Restaurant & Bar

Waew Mayura Restaurant serves local & International cuisine with live music each evening.
Lobby lounge serves cocktail drinks and snack bar.

Buffet is available for breakfast and most evenings or a la carte throughout the day. 

thelapalomahotel.com

----------


## david44

So what did you pay please?

----------


## dirtydog

1,200 baht to 5,000baht per night.

----------


## Thetyim

650 baht, deluxe room, 2 pax, with breakfast

Agoda

----------


## dirtydog

^Damn, agoda is good. Or is that per person?

----------


## Norton

Per room.

----------


## Thetyim

^^
It's cheaper if just one person staying

----------


## Mr Lick

I paid 800 baht walk in price for a D/L room in December last year.

----------

